# Suspended Animation "Pua Shell"



## Brooks803 (Apr 27, 2011)

Before I could let my wife see this I had to have her promise me she wouldn't run off with it. I'm extremely happy with how this came out. It's hard enough getting 1 color to suspend right let alone 3! I reverse painted the blank with black for a nice contrast so the other colors would pop! I put it on a Blk Ti Stretch to really show it off. Finish is MM to 12000 and polished with PlastX. Thanks for looking and comments/critiques welcome!

Edit: The finished pen was photographed in total darkness with a diffused flash. This will be the first time I can actually say that the pictures do it justice!

Here's the raw blank just after reverse painting:






The finished product!


----------



## hewunch (Apr 27, 2011)

That is SWEET! Great job.


----------



## patmurris (Apr 27, 2011)

Really beautiful blank, pen and finish. Great job from A to Z!


----------



## glycerine (Apr 27, 2011)

Nice work!


----------



## bitshird (Apr 27, 2011)

That is super sharp, I'll bet it gave you fits.


----------



## Dan_F (Apr 27, 2011)

This is splendid!

Dan


----------



## PR_Princess (Apr 27, 2011)

Very nice Jonathon!!!!:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## thewishman (Apr 27, 2011)

Lovely! Beautiful! How much?!


----------



## Katsin (Apr 27, 2011)

Great pen and great pictures!


----------



## Buzzzz4 (Apr 27, 2011)

Nicely done!


----------



## bobjackson (Apr 27, 2011)

Great job. Nice.


----------



## Atherton Pens (Apr 27, 2011)

WOW,  Very, very nice!  Did I say I think this is a nice pen?


----------



## reddwil (Apr 27, 2011)

I decided I don't like you any more. Dang you make some nice blanks. Can't wait to get mine...


----------



## PaulDoug (Apr 27, 2011)

How long you been at this cast'n thingy?  I really continue to turn out some beautiful blanks and you tun'n and finish'n t'ant shabby either.


----------



## Boz (Apr 27, 2011)

Very nice.  Blue is my fav.  I have no idea how that raw blank became that pen.  I guess that is why I am still buying my blanks and not casting them.


----------



## mrburls (Apr 27, 2011)

Nicely cast blank and finished pen. Way to go :good::good: 

Keith "mrburls"


----------



## MorganGrafixx (Apr 27, 2011)

Holy Hell!!! That is awesome! Well done Jonathon.


----------



## Stacie (Apr 27, 2011)

awesome blankl


----------



## Brooks803 (Apr 27, 2011)

thewishman said:


> Lovely! Beautiful! How much?!


 
Hey Mister....wanna buy a pen?:tongue:



PaulDoug said:


> How long you been at this cast'n thingy? I really continue to turn out some beautiful blanks and you tun'n and finish'n t'ant shabby either.


 
lol...I did my very first cast in Feb 09 so about 2yrs. However, I wouldn't say that I was very good at it until about 6 months ago or so. I've had my share of screw ups along the way. Glad I don't have nearly as many "misatakes" anymore.


Thanks everyone for the comments! I just got my mica shipment in today so now I'm gonna try the "opal" blank.


----------



## toolcrazy (Apr 27, 2011)

Beautiful pen. Good job on the casting.

Sent from my DROIDX using Forum Runner


----------



## CaptG (Apr 27, 2011)

Sweeeet.  That is one very nice looking pen.  Job well done.


----------



## witz1976 (Apr 27, 2011)

Daaaaaaaammmnnn!  Great cast!!


----------



## dgscott (Apr 27, 2011)

Wow.
Doug


----------



## IPD_Mr (Apr 27, 2011)

That is one of the nicest color combos that I have seen in a cast in some time.  That is something to be proud of.


----------



## hunter-27 (Apr 27, 2011)

BIG  WOW!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Brooks803 (Apr 27, 2011)

lol...thanks everyone. I'm really happy with this one and from the response I've gotten I think yall are in agreement. Thanks for the support! That's why I continue to do what I do.


----------



## wiset1 (Apr 28, 2011)

WOW!  It's like night and day between the two and the finished pen looks AMAZING.  I'm always inspired by your work...perhaps one day I'll try my hand at stuff like this, but for now I'll just watch what you come up with.  :biggrin:


----------



## workinforwood (Apr 28, 2011)

Yep...that's pretty awesome!!


----------



## johncrane (Apr 28, 2011)

Great casting John! it really makes that kit pop well done.


----------



## markgum (Apr 28, 2011)

amazing.


----------



## Pepsi (Apr 28, 2011)

Jonathon you couldn't ask for any better, really looks great.

                                                                          Al


----------



## seamus7227 (Apr 28, 2011)

Holy crapola!! Jonathon, WOW, Your stuff has been neat to look at before, but this! For real, this has my attention now. Dont stop brotha, keep on keeping on!


----------



## wizard (Apr 28, 2011)

Jonathan, All I can say is AWESOME  !!!!!!
Your castings are beautiful and the pens are gorgeous. The swirls resemble looking into a cloud nebula in another solar system. It has so much depth and motion to it. All captured in a stunning pen! Regards, Doc


----------



## omb76 (Apr 28, 2011)

Wow!  Superb work as always!!


----------



## randyrls (Apr 28, 2011)

Beautiful pen and beautiful blank!!!

If you ever decide to sell these blanks, The line forms behind me!!!

The best complement you can receive is soft, green, has pictures of dead presidents,and folds the middle!


----------



## BSea (Apr 28, 2011)

randyrls said:


> Beautiful pen and beautiful blank!!!
> 
> If you ever decide to sell these blanks, The line forms behind me!!!


Too late, I PMed him last night.  And I'll bet I wasn't the 1st.:wink:


----------



## firewhatfire (Apr 28, 2011)

she is going to have that pen and report it lost, just so she can keep it.  Better lock that one up.

Phil


----------



## Brooks803 (Apr 28, 2011)

Wow, this one really took off! Thank you all for the kind comments! I guess I need to try and make some more of these huh?


----------



## Woodlvr (Apr 28, 2011)

WOW


----------

